# Phoenix Con Games!!!



## Rayston (Jun 6, 2005)

Be sure not to miss out on some of the best Con Gaming in phoenix.

www.conevents.com

July 21st-24th (Thursday thru Sunday)

Thanx

Rayston

P.S be sure to check out my games, "In Flight Meal a AFMBE game, "One Big Hole" A Witchcrraft Game and "Demolition Run" a Shadowrun Game

also Zombies!!! a Twilight Creations Tile/Board Game


----------



## Rayston (Jun 15, 2005)

*bump*


----------

